# JessEm Clear-Cut Stock Guide: Best Deal!



## mlwinnig (Oct 9, 2013)

Clear-Cut Stock Guides

Item looks awesome, gets rave reviews. Intro price is $99.95 with free shipping through end of year.

Happy Holidays!

:dance3:


----------



## waynecochran (Aug 2, 2011)

marc, i just put the stock guides on my table saw and they are great. with limited mobility it's one less thing to worry about. i already have two scars on my stomach from kickback, don't want more!


----------



## luxlarry (Dec 28, 2011)

Wayne, I'd love to see a photo of your TS set up for the Jessem product. thanks.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

waynecochran said:


> marc, i just put the stock guides on my table saw and they are great. with limited mobility it's one less thing to worry about. i already have two scars on my stomach from kickback, don't want more!



Wayne,
I suspect that to many of us have learned about kick backs the hard way. I am an advocate Jessem Products. I have another system that is working just fine or I would be buying the Jessem guides right now but since I already have the magnetic system and it is working so well, I can't justify changing nor do I need to. I do strongly suggest that having such deterrent and being aware of the danger of a kick back be considered before learning from experience.

The worse kick back that I have had was from a piece of 1/4" wood six inches long and two inches wide and was from the left side of the blade the cut off part. The problem, in my opion came from my trying to rip the short piece of wood, I do not do that anymore.

The kick back caused a huge bump on my stomach, if it had been pointed it would have punctured my gut. I almost passed out as it was, so be careful. 

I know that the majority of the members of our forum know this already, but if this warning and Wayne's experience along with mine can save just one person from getting hurt, well, that's all I'm going to say about that, as Forest Gump used to say.

Jerry B.


----------



## oak tech (Aug 16, 2009)

I put a set of them on last summer and am really happy with them. They work great!!

Bob


----------



## woody1401 (Dec 2, 2013)

this may be a fine product but I don't care for advertisements or promo masquarading as info post.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

woody1401 said:


> this may be a fine product but I don't care for advertisements or promo masquarading as info post.


I totally agree, Woody.

If you have any evidence that this is the case, please let me know.....

As you do not have 10 posts, we cannot use the PM system.

Please email me at [email protected]....


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

I do not see anything wrong just regular member found a good deal!
But Marc and other members the forum has a bargain bin to post these good deal in !


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

See like a normal post. I don't see where it is a advertisements or promo IMHO.


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't see it as a selling post either. But you never know:dirol:

It is a pretty hundred buck tool but not sure what benefit it would have for a general hobby woodworker such as I am, over a good set of feather 'devices' such as JessEm makes (which I have and use regularly) just to run a few feet of molding. For a production shop that might run a house full worth often, yes, that would be a great add-on for a router table or table saw: CLEAR-CUT STOCK GUIDES. Us far as kick backs - a GrrrRipper works well along with a splitter ( I do recall the stomach pain as well along with a crushed finger nail from one moment of inattention or stupidity)


----------



## mlwinnig (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks. Just an FYI. Not an ad... I think I pretty clearly and honestly identified what it was... new product which seems to be getting great reviews. Intro price (supposedly going up soon) and with free shipping for a limited time... best deal out there. Not a bargain bin.

Take it or leave it.

FYI... I too have been hurt pretty badly by kickback. One reason I own an expensive saw with a lot of accessories to make it safer. Also why I just built a custom zero-clearance insert for it. Also why I would love to have the JessEm on my saw. And in a final FYI... I have just a couple of days to order one!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

mlwinnig said:


> Thanks. Just an FYI. Not an ad... I think I pretty clearly and honestly identified what it was... new product which seems to be getting great reviews. Intro price (supposedly going up soon) and with free shipping for a limited time... best deal out there. Not a bargain bin.
> 
> Take it or leave it.
> 
> FYI... I too have been hurt pretty badly by kickback. One reason I own an expensive saw with a lot of accessories to make it safer. Also why I just built a custom zero-clearance insert for it. Also why I would love to have the JessEm on my saw. And in a final FYI... I have just a couple of days to order one!


don't sweat the small stuff...
can't please everybody all th the time...

just identify the chip on the shoulder types and blow on by..


----------



## mlwinnig (Oct 9, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> don't sweat the small stuff...
> can't please everybody all th the time...
> 
> just identify the chip on the shoulder types and blow on by..


LOL! Value to me (had I ordered one, which I did not) is mainly that the home-made table I bought did NOT have a front T-track to hold a featherboard. Could have been perfect! Was really excited about possibility of using it on table saw. Yesterday I picked up a new, never used, open box purchased from a private party (full disclosure here) can I say Ryobi? plunge router with edge guide for $35. Looks like I will be installing a piece of T-track (purchased for this) for a featherboard (previously purchased for same) which is now scrap from mod. I did to accessory band saw table deal/mod.. Flame on people!


----------



## waynecochran (Aug 2, 2011)

I was browsing the Lee Valley's new products and lo and behold there was the clearcut guides for the tablesaw for $20 cheaper than I paid, and mine was a "sale" price.


----------



## wbrisett (Feb 12, 2011)

I have a set of these for my router table and I have mixed feelings about them. I have them on an Incra fence, and depending on what I'm routing, I have to remove them due to the limited movement up and down, so if I have thick stock (at least with the Incra fence, I have to remove them). I hadn't thought about putting these on the table saw. Maybe they will work better there. I think they do work great, but with the Incra fence there are definitely some limitations you need to be aware of, and that means removing them a bit more often than I would like.


----------

